# home espresso machines



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

some as expensive as a new car...some with so many bells and whistles...certainly a rabbit hole ala GAS...

i am searching for a rich sweet whole bean that is freshly roasted just for espresso...southern ontario roaster would be best...less than 10 days old after shipping is the goal


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I roast my own. Just did a pound of Costa Rican today. I have a Gene Cafe roaster and buy my beans from Sweet Maria’s.











When I have to buy pre roasted 49th Parallel is my fave. In Vancouver but I think they ship.

All Coffees

Here is my “rig”:


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

awesome and thanks!!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Nice looking machines.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Paul Running said:


> Nice looking machines.


they have amplifier similarities...knobs, dials, switches; each one has much marketing descriptions to reach nirvana....

sneakys unit would probably be in the 4k$ range which is sorta middle ground(Dr Z) and mine was 1800$ which is lower entry level(Fender)....


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I like Pilot Coffee Roasters and have a regular subscription that delivers every few weeks. I went for a package where I get a variety, often single-origin, with each order. I've cut back my consumption lately, so they're starting to pile up a bit and aren't quite as freshly-roasted as usual. I'll drop my delivery frequency down when I renew. I use an automatic machine from DeLonghi and it makes solid coffee. I could probably go down the rabbit hole and get into more hands-on machines, but for a consistently good latte or americano every morning, I'm happy with this machine.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Alan Small said:


> they have amplifier similarities...knobs, dials, switches; each one has much marketing descriptions to reach nirvana....
> 
> sneakys unit would probably be in the 3k$ range which is sorta middle ground(Dr Z) and mine was 1800$ which is lower entry level(Fender)....


Awhile back, I began researching the workings of these machines. It is very interesting and can become quite complex and the rabbit hole is as deep as the one for amplifiers.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

With one of these 10ft outside my office door, I think it would be dangerous to have one at home too.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

jdto said:


> I like Pilot Coffee Roasters and have a regular subscription that delivers every few weeks. I went for a package where I get a variety, often single-origin, with each order. I've cut back my consumption lately, so they're starting to pile up a bit and aren't quite as freshly-roasted as usual. I'll drop my delivery frequency down when I renew. I use an automatic machine from DeLonghi and it makes solid coffee. I could probably go down the rabbit hole and get into more hands-on machines, but for a consistently good latte or americano every morning, I'm happy with this machine.


thanks for the info. .I will look at Pilot.
Certainly after just purchasing my "fender" I suddenly see better bells and knobs and read better marketing and lust for another unit😊

I had the canadian tire delonghi unit that served well for 6 years and i was very happy with the results(they always taste/sound best as they leave the house!) which is now being enjoyed by a friend who wanted in on the home espresso game.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Alan Small said:


> they have amplifier similarities...knobs, dials, switches; each one has much marketing descriptions to reach nirvana....
> 
> sneakys unit would probably be in the 3k$ range which is sorta middle ground(Dr Z) and mine was 1800$ which is lower entry level(Fender)....


They also weigh as much as a twin reverb. 

Mine was only about $1700 when I got it about 10 years ago. It was an open box display model.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Alan Small said:


> thanks for the info. .I will look at Pilot.
> Certainly after just purchasing my "fender" I suddenly see better bells and knobs and read better matketing and lust for another unit😊
> 
> I had the canadian tire delonghi unit that serves well for 6 years and i was very happy with the results(they always taste/sound best as they leave the house!) which is now being enjoyed by a friend who wanted in on the home espresso game.


This one is mine. I think it was from the Bay during a “Bay Days” sale.


----------



## Jeffery Young (Mar 5, 2019)

My favourite Canadian roaster for espresso and filter is Monogram Coffee. They have fast and free shipping that meets your criteria.


----------



## Mrserc (May 13, 2021)

I went down that rabbit hole quite a few years ago.. I went with an e61 machine similar to sneaky. I’ve had it about ten years now. I have had to do a few repairs but the great part about the e61 machines is there’s lots of parts available and they’re reasonably easy to repair if needed.

In addition to the Ontario roasters already mentioned, I like Detour which is in Dundas. Staying within Canada, Phil & Sebastian is also great, they’re in Calgary but do free shipping.

If you’re in the Toronto area at some point, I recommend stopping in to Boxcar Social. They bring in some interesting beans and they sell quickly so they’re usually not far post-roast. They often have George Howell from the US, and my personal favorite The Barn from Germany.. everything I’ve had from them has been great.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Mrserc said:


> I went down that rabbit hole quite a few years ago.. I went with an e61 machine similar to sneaky. I’ve had it about ten years now. I have had to do a few repairs but the great part about the e61 machines is there’s lots of parts available and they’re reasonably easy to repair if needed.
> 
> In addition to the Ontario roasters already mentioned, I like Detour which is in Dundas. Staying within Canada, Phil & Sebastian is also great, they’re in Calgary but do free shipping.
> 
> If you’re in the Toronto area at some point, I recommend stopping in to Boxcar Social. They bring in some interesting beans and they sell quickly so they’re usually not far post-roast. They often have George Howell from the US, and my personal favorite The Barn from Germany.. everything I’ve had from them has been great.


I will make trip for the experience and thank you


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Alan Small said:


> some as expensive as a new car...some with so many bells and whistles...certainly a rabbit hole ala GAS...
> 
> i am searching for a rich sweet whole bean that is freshly roasted just for espresso...southern ontario roaster would be best...less than 10 days old after shipping is the goal
> View attachment 379617


Check out coffeecology.ca. I've been getting deliveries of freshly roasted coffee every two weeks during the pandemic and it is great. Never tried their espresso though.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Jeffery Young said:


> My favourite Canadian roaster for espresso and filter is Monogram Coffee. They have fast and free shipping that meets your criteria.


There's a Monogram near my place. That is some gooood coffee.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

We use a modded Rancilio Silvia / Rocky grinder combo for 15 years without any issue.
It stays "on" 24/7.... the thing just won't die.

For the beans... Cafe Union is our favorite. (rolling inventory / freshness)


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

BobChuck said:


> We use a modded Rancilio Silvia / Rocky grinder combo for 15 years without any issue.
> It stays "on" 24/7.... the thing just won't die.
> 
> For the beans... Cafe Union is our favorite. (rolling inventory / freshness)
> ...


You did the PID mod I see. I had a stock Silvia for a few years. It was good for making one or two shots in a row, but always surfing for the right temperature after that. Still a great affordable machine.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Never tried it, never been in the store but there’s a small, retail bean roaster located in Coldwater.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

BobChuck said:


> We use a modded Rancilio Silvia / Rocky grinder combo for 15 years without any issue.
> It stays "on" 24/7.... the thing just won't die.
> 
> For the beans... Cafe Union is our favorite. (rolling inventory / freshness)
> ...


what is that stainless vessel on legs? fermentation?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Espresso Machines


Espresso Machines, Coffee Makers, Grinders and everything to do with Coffee.




idrinkcoffee.com


----------



## Mr Boggie (Dec 4, 2012)

That’s a great website Alan - thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Alan Small said:


> what is that stainless vessel on legs? fermentation?


Yes. 
It's a 7 gallons conical fermenter... for beer, hot sauce, etc...


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Mr Boggie said:


> That’s a great website Alan - thank you!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


super nice staff there were helpful


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2018)

I always get great results from Lavazza Super Crema.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Jeffery Young said:


> My favourite Canadian roaster for espresso and filter is Monogram Coffee. They have fast and free shipping that meets your criteria.


lucky calgary


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's ours, and some cheap Superstore coffee that works well in this machine, that and Lavazza Espresso blend, for more money. When the kids come from Vancouver, they bring 49th Parallel and Matchstick, both a step up from our go-to's and my son lives about 2 blocks from 49th Parallel's flagship store. The DeLonghi has done millions of cups without issue although the descale process is having some software issues.


----------



## Mrserc (May 13, 2021)

WCGill said:


> The DeLonghi has done millions of cups without issue although the descale process is having some software issues.


That reminds me of how far down the rabbit hole I went.. If you start measuring pH, hardness, alkalinity, and then ultimately calculating the Langelier index of your water to estimate scaling potential, you may have gone too far.. especially if you then install a bunch of water treatment equipment to try to address it.


----------



## Simon (Jun 14, 2018)

There seems to be a lot of espresso people on this site. There should be a coffee related buy/sell section amongst the amps, guitars etc


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Simon said:


> There seems to be a lot of espresso people on this site. There should be a coffee related buy/sell section amongst the amps, guitars etc











Non Music Related Items


Open for anything




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

That Rancilio looks a lot like my old machine ( I put a PID on it), sold it over 10 years ago.
It wasnt for me...Im not a patient enough guy for the warmups, and my shots werent consistent no matter what I tried.

Happily settled with an older Nespresso now and a Baratza grinder for my drip coffee. Im the only coffee drinker in our house and usually only have 1 a day.


----------

